# Red, White and Dead July 4th Card Exchange



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince

FEELING A CHILLY SENSATION FROM LAYING AROUND TOO LONG MOLDERING? DO YOU SUFFER FROM STAGNATE BRAIN ? HAS THE WARM SENSATION OF THE HOT SUN ON YOUR FACE MADE YOU CRAVE WARM FLESH ... uh hem, Uh I mean BBQ ??

Well then -- JOIN in our Red, White and Dead card exchange!

Forget about the mosquitoes having a field day on your Blood and fire up your creative juices.
It's fun - easy - and a great way to get into the groove for your next Halloween project.


Here is how it works:

Post in this thread if you wish to exchange Red, White and Dead greetings with other Halloween Forum members. Indicate if you have a mailing limit for the number of greeting you wish to send out and where you're willing to mail to... USA, USA & Canada, Everywhere and Anywhere. It can be a letter, greeting card, postcard or note - handmade or store bought. We love them all! - SOOOO TRUE

Then exchange addresses via private message with others who wish to exchange greeting, and have fun!

In the hopes of getting our greetings out by July 4th I'll say a mailing deadline of June 29 will give us plenty of time to shake out the cobwebs, pat ourselves back into some kind of human shape and be a little creative.

Ready... Set.... Zombie WALK.. - ! Buwaa ha haaaa!


----------



## hallowmas

Yay !!!!! 
I’m in , no limit will send anywhere here and over the pond 
Yes for folks over the pond if you would like a spooky card for July , I’d be happy to send one your way 
Red , white and dead greetings for all


----------



## hallowmas

Bump in the night , bats in the belfry


----------



## Ladyfrog

I'm in! I will send unlimited to anywhere ?


----------



## hallowmas

Bump in the night


----------



## hallowmas

One month till stranger things


----------



## Ladyfrog

I'm looking forward to it. Watched NOS4A2 tonight. It was creepy and interesting.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince

Tivo's NOS4A2 to watch later... the commercials look promising. 

Wanted to catch Stranger Things but I don't have Netflicks and I"m too cheap pay to watch.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess

I'm in!!! Can do anywhere and no limit!!!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince

Goodness I started the thread and never posted that I'm in unlimited anywhere. PM me.


----------



## hallowmas

With the big exchange in October we will all have the new Halloween stamps


----------



## SpookySpoof

Hi all 

I've been off the radar for a bit with illness but this would be perfect for me (even though i'm English!) Willing to ship anywhere - message me to swap. 

I need details by 20th June to ensure postage if to the States


----------



## hallowmas

Yay ! Red white and dead greetings for all near and far across the pond 
Mine are always mostly Halloween themed greetings! 
We like to spread Halloween cheer all year !


----------



## Batty Patty

Sounds like a blast!!! I would love to participate. No limit, will send anywhere. 
Are these a mix of 4th of July and Halloween, just Halloween? Or whatever?


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince

Batty Patty said:


> Sounds like a blast!!! I would love to participate. No limit, will send anywhere.
> Are these a mix of 4th of July and Halloween, just Halloween? Or whatever?


Exchanges can be so fun. I love getting and opening snail mail and enjoy all the creativity involved. As for the cards they can be just about anything you want. I try to do a touch of whatever holiday we're exchanging for. So whatever I do would work for Halloween but there will be some touch of Red, White and Dead for this exchange.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince

Looks like the new format has changed the PMing system. PMs are now called Conversations. So if you want to join in start a conversation with the members you'd like to exchange cards with.


----------



## 66539

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Tivo's NOS4A2 to watch later... the commercials look promising.
> 
> Wanted to catch Stranger Things but I don't have Netflicks and I"m too cheap pay to watch.


I might catch all sorts of flack for this, but if you look around, Netflix offers a free trial. Depending on the time of year, it can be a month, but I've never seen it less than two weeks. Sign up for Netflix on say July 18th, binge watch all seasons of Stranger Things during your trial, and then close the account if you don't think hanging in for all the rest is worth it. We gave up cable years ago and pretty much use Netflix, Hulu, and Amazon Prime to provide all our entertainment and free shipping for most of our Halloween stuff. hahaha


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince

Whenever I get a new Kindle, Kindle batteries seem to lose their recharging ablities after about 18 months. I spend my free month binging things on Amazon Prime. I've kept my cable so can't really justify other services but will watch for the trial periods.

OH and BTW we have our cards designs done. Frog and I happen to be in the Bay Area for Memorial Day and took the time to visit Colma, CA AKA the City of the Dead. We've come across some BIG cemeteries but this place can't be described. Stones and more stones for miles. Or so it seemed. We could have spent a weekend there and not seen everything. I have a feeling photos from this one will be a part of our card designs for a while.


----------



## hallowmas

Ill be working on my cards this weekend


----------



## sneakykid

Wish I could join, but I don't think I'd have the time to do it justice. Please post pictures of the cards you receive! =)


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince

I'll be working on our cards this week and hope to have in the mail next week. I'll do a few extra as usual in case we have some late comers... there is always time to join in....


----------



## HalloweenRocks37

I'd love to join too


----------



## hallowmas

Cards are in the post on the way near and across the pond


----------



## SpookySpoof

Mine are almost ready to be sent this weekend.... Not scary but hopefully you'll like them


----------



## Spookybella977

Working on cards! Can't wait to send mine out and receive yours!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince

First thanks for the first card of the exchange and some nice summer greeting to Hallowmas.

Second our cards went out this afternoon so they are zombie walking their way to you all.

Third if there is any late comers I have extra so message me.


----------



## SpookySpoof

Mine have been send out earlier this week - should be doing their Air Miles now...
I have one more left if someone would like one 

Its hot here in the UK but not as hot as Europe!!!


----------



## Batty Patty

Thank you Hallowmas! I got your card. Love the bats!

I was hoping to have mine done and out for flight yesterday, however, that was not the case as my bats were misbehaving badly. (sigh) I will get them out asap! The bats will be delivering them any day now.


----------



## Ladyfrog

My cards will be going out tomorrow. I'm sorry they will be late. Life got in the way! Hallowmas and Stinkerbell/Frog Prince - thank you for the awesome cards!


----------



## Batty Patty

Got your cards!!! Thank you Spooky Spoof - So cute! It's hanging on my wall already! And thanks to Stinkerbell and Frog Prince - Very cool, I love cemetaries... and zombies!

Mine were sent out today. I hope. I was a little late to the post office, it might be tomorrow morning. Sorry if you don't get it in time. ?


----------



## hostesswiththemostess

Thank you Stinkerbell and Frog Prince - LOVE your card and the awesome bookmark!!!
And thank you Hallowmas!!! Love your card and the poem inside!!!

Mine were sent out a little late as well, just put them in the mail box today so may come a couple days after the 4th.


----------



## Spookybella977

I mailed my cards out on Saturday! I hope they arrive on time, if they don’t I apologize


----------



## hallowmas

Thank you stinkerbell, I always look forward to reading about the cemeteries you visit 
The book mark is perfect for fall reading


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince

Thanks for the card and the cute little clip Spooky Spoof. 

So happy to hear the cards are getting where they need to be. And even happier that folks like the photos of the cemeteries we visit. I always think we'll never find one better then the ones we already have seen and then something like the cemeteries of the City of Colma come up in our searches. Our new bucket list one is out in Nevada, the town of Tonopah. I've heard there is this creepy clown motel next to an even creepy cemetery.


----------



## Ladyfrog

Stinkerbell and Frog Prince, when you said Colma was "city of the dead", you weren't kidding! That is waaay more headstones than I expected! I appreciate the history, too.


----------



## Ladyfrog

Spooky Spoof - I love your card! It will become a part of my yearly decorations for sure. The monster clip is so fun!


----------



## hallowmas

Thank you , spookybella for the brains 
Thank you , lady frog for the little skelly head 
Thank you spooky spoof , I love black cats ! The cute little monster clip will be in my fall reading book.


----------



## hallowmas

One month till the big Halloween card exchange , two months till the new Halloween stamps come out .


----------



## Ladyfrog

Hallowmas, Spooky Bella and Batty Patty - great cards! Thank you! I think my husband is jealous of all the mail I've been getting ?


----------



## Spookybella977

Thank you for the card Hallowmas! I love all the ink stamps you used and of course the pumpkin postage stamp!


----------



## Spookybella977

Thank you for the card Stinkerbell & Frog Prince! Loved the pictures & bookmark!


----------



## Spookybella977

Thank you for the card Batty Patty! Love the Skeleton with the beer! Lol


----------



## Spookybella977

Thank you for the card Ladyfrog!

I love the skull!!


----------



## hallowmas

Thank you batty patty for the awesome card


----------



## Batty Patty

Got your card Spookybella. Love the Uncle Sam undead!!!
And thank you Ladyfrog for the Awesome skull king!


----------



## SpookySpoof

thank you all for the cards! 
I really enjoyed making the ones I sent out - Hope you can use them next year as decorations! 

Now thinking ahead to Halloween as I can't think of another reason to card swap before then!! Hopefully we will get lots of members signing up. 

Go some more ideas in my head already....


----------



## Spookybella977

Batty Patty said:


> Got your card Spookybella. Love the Uncle Sam undead!!!
> And thank you Ladyfrog for the Awesome skull king!


I’m glad you liked it


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince

Want to pass on thanks go out to Batty Patty, Spookybella977 and Ladyfrog for the great summer cards. I love everyone creativity.


----------



## hallowmas

Two months till the new usps Halloween stamps are released


----------



## Batty Patty

Thanks for your card, hostesswiththemostess!!! Just arrived today.


----------



## hallowmas

Thanks for the glittery card hwtm 
Looking forward to the great pumpkin exchange


----------



## hostesswiththemostess

Thank you guys for all of the awesome cards!!!  Can't wait for the Halloween exchange!!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince

A big thank you for the card from Hostesswiththemostess. 
We have loved all the summer greetings. Now one to the Big Halloween one.... Can't wait might.


----------



## Ladyfrog

Thank you for the cute card Hostesswithmostess! Love the glitter


----------



## hallowmas

Did anyone see the Halloween tree at michaels ?!


----------



## Ladyfrog

I have seen pictures on other Halloween groups. Looks very cool!


----------



## Spookybella977

hallowmas said:


> Did anyone see the Halloween tree at michaels ?!


YES! I want it ?


----------



## hallowmas

I’m waiting to see if Walmart might have the Halloween tree cheaper


----------



## LilyR4

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> FEELING A CHILLY SENSATION FROM LAYING AROUND TOO LONG MOLDERING? DO YOU SUFFER FROM STAGNATE BRAIN ? HAS THE WARM SENSATION OF THE HOT SUN ON YOUR FACE MADE YOU CRAVE WARM FLESH ... uh hem, Uh I mean BBQ ??
> 
> Well then -- JOIN in our Red, White and Dead card exchange!
> 
> Forget about the mosquitoes having a field day on your Blood and fire up your creative juices.
> It's fun - easy - and a great way to get into the groove for your next Halloween project.
> 
> 
> Here is how it works:
> 
> Post in this thread if you wish to exchange Red, White and Dead greetings with other Halloween Forum members. Indicate if you have a mailing limit for the number of greeting you wish to send out and where you're willing to mail to... USA, USA & Canada, Everywhere and Anywhere. It can be a letter, greeting card, postcard or note - handmade or store bought. We love them all! - SOOOO TRUE
> 
> Then exchange addresses via private message with others who wish to exchange greeting, and have fun!
> 
> In the hopes of getting our greetings out by July 4th I'll say a mailing deadline of June 29 will give us plenty of time to shake out the cobwebs, pat ourselves back into some kind of human shape and be a little creative.
> 
> Ready... Set.... Zombie WALK.. - ! Buwaa ha haaaa!


So sad I missed this! Would've been the perfect Halloween pick-me-up.


----------



## Spookybella977

Hostesswiththemostess Thank You so much for the card you sent me! I hadn’t been back to my PO BOX until today! It was great receiving it!


----------

